# Send A Prayer For A Fellow Outbacker.



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I had noticed that rdvholtwood (Rick) hadn't been on the site the past couple of days. For anyone that is a regular on Outbacker's you know that this is very unusual. I thought he was just out of town or something.

I found out this morning that on Wednesday, his mother passed away. So Keep Rick and his family in your prayers.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Rick and family,
My thoughts and prayers go out to you!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Rick, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Please know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Brad and Jessica


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

My family will have yours in our thoughts and prayers Rick.

Kramer's


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family. 
Sorry for your loss.

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rick,

Shannon and I are so sorry to here about the passing of your Mother. Hang in there friend, you are in our thoughts and prayers.

Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Rick and family,

We are very sorry for your loss. My mom died about a year ago, so I empathize with your feelings.

My family and I will keep you and yours in our prayers.

Dan, Sherry and Lee


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Rick,

I lost my mom and dad over the past couple of years. We pray that God comforts your family and welcomes your mom
in her new home.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Prayers for comfort and good thoughts to you and your family.

MaeJae


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

our thoughts and prayers to your family.

the Swanson's


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Prayers for you and your family during this time of loss and for safe travel.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone:

Just a quick note to thank Mike for posting this note - and to thank all you that had expressed condolences - it was greatly appreciated.

Rick


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> Just a quick note to thank Mike for posting this note - and to thank all you that had expressed condolences - it was greatly appreciated.
> 
> Rick


Nice to see ya Back









I hope all has been going well with the arrangements and what not, and you are getting through it all.

Keeping you in our prayers


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

X 2 from the Meschick family


----------

